# Feeding piranha leeches?



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

So what do you guys think about feeding leeches to your piranha?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I would stay away from anything parasitic myself.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Well that's a new one!


----------



## razorback182 (Apr 27, 2008)

are they wild caught or those lab-bred medicinal leeches? probably not..if they're wild caught they might be bringing in parasites. for both cases there's a chance they might do damage to your p.


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

razorback182 said:


> are they wild caught or those lab-bred medicinal leeches? probably not..if they're wild caught they might be bringing in parasites. for both cases there's a chance they might do damage to your p.


ok thanks for the advice i will stick to raw shrimp and earthworms.....................


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thats a new one to me, I dont think itd be all that safe for your beloved P's. Where would you even be getting them from?


----------

